# Going to Ireland - need advice



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to Ireland in two weeks for our 35th anniversary. Flying into and out of Dublin and doing a 10 day tour around the country. What's the weather like (usually) and where are some LYS in Dublin (or in these stops on our tour - Knock, Galway, Aran Islands, Ring of Kerry). Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Have a wonderful trip. Hope you can visit some of the mills where they make the gorgeous woolen goods. I'm sure you will hear from some of our Irish knitters about LYS and weather at this time of year. I went in summer and prepared for rain and they had the most gorgeous sunny weather like our south. The people were absolutely wonderful.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be really anxious to follow this thread as my daughter and I are thinking about a trip to Ireland this summer.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

do not know any lys in any of those areas , try google. but in Galway by the spanish arch is a small "cladagh ring museum". it is tiny cute>


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

msgran said:


> Going to Ireland in two weeks for our 35th anniversary. Flying into and out of Dublin and doing a 10 day tour around the country. What's the weather like (usually) and where are some LYS in Dublin (or in these stops on our tour - Knock, Galway, Aran Islands, Ring of Kerry). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!!!


If you need anyone to help carry your bags, my hand is up!!!!! Have a great trip to my favourite part of the world, cannot help with yarn shops as I was to busy sight seeing and pinching myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming LOL!!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

We went there last October. I did not find much yarn, but we didn't have time for an all-out search. 

I keep saying how much I loved Ireland and Northern Ireland. Loved, loved, loved it. 

The people are wonderful.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Prepare for a little rain any day. A little cool till may or June. Found a LYS after Ring of Kerry, in downtown Killarney. Dublin is like New York city, I love all the other little towns. My favorite place in the world is Ireland. I hope you have fun, the people are so special, they are helpful, and nice.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely try the woolen mills. Be prepared though--the American dollar is weak so you have to figure out what you're actually paying in dollars vs euros--it's quite a bit more. That being said, Ireland is the most beautiful, magical, mystical place I have ever been, and the experience was well worth every hard-earned penny we saved to go. We were there in September and were cold and wet most of the time, but the locals all said that was the way the whole summer was that year. Hopefully you'll luck out with the weather. Bad weather didn't stop us from having the adventure of a lifetime. Have a great trip and keep your ears and eyes open! You will bring back treasures more precious than anything a dollar can buy you.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a good time.Ireland is a wonderful place take plenty of money you will need it an EXPENSIVE place but worth every penny.


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

My husband and I are also going to Ireland May 1st for 10 days! Playing golf 4-5 times & touring. I have asked my travel person to investigate wool shops - so I will share anything I hear.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, y'all for all the wonderful comments and suggestions. We are on a globus tour that is fairly fast paced and circles the country. We did globus for southern Italy and loved it -learned so much about culture and life in Italy so that's why we chose globus for Ireland. I'll have to peruse the itinerary again to see if the woolen mills are on the list. Thanks again for the info!!!!


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I was in Ireland in 1960 and visited a crpet factory near Galway.

Most intrigued by a large carpet being woven for a well-known dressmaker, to b in one piece along the left side of the office with rooms extending throo doors on the right side.

Fantastic piece of setting up!

There was a wide border along ALL the edges.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## Dimil (Feb 11, 2011)

Be sure to take something warm. I was there in September and, although it was the warmist weather they had in a long time, I enjoyed my sweater at times. Also take a poncho that you can pack easily as they get rain alot.

You will so enjoy Ireland. The countryside is like a quilt. So many different colors of green - beautiful. You will see sheep all over the hillsides. The people are so friendly.

I was all set to buy alot of wool to bring home with all the sheep they have but found out Ireland sends their wool out of the country mostly. I didn't find many places to buy different wools.

The Dingle Peninsula is something to see. If you go you should enjoy the town of Dingle. Also the Ring of Kerry--100 miles of marvelous scenery consisting of the highest peaks in Ireland on one side and a coastline on the other side.

Enjoy!


----------



## dylla (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out "Irish Tourist Board" on the web, they offer senior rate bus and train tickets for visitors. You will find all the info you need on that subject. Weather? Hopefully it will be nice for your trip just be prepared.
Dubliner, Ri


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

We went to Ireland in January a few years ago: there was every kind of weather every day! I was disappointed by the lack of yarn shops. I wanted to get some bainin (not spelled correctly) yarn for Aran sweaters, and there was none. I hope you have much better luck. 
I agree about the ring of Dingle - so austere and dramatic. The ring of Kerry is beautiful. We want to return to Ireland and visit the north west quadrant.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Forgot to tell you that they don't supply washcloths. If you want to blow your hair dry, purchase a hair dryer somewhere.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks again, folks for all of your comments and suggestions. Used tithe lack of wash cloths but a lack of hair dryers? Hmmmm, may have to go with the natural look


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought my yarn in a small dry goods store that was selling a lot of Aran sweaters. I believe it was on the left as we were coming off Achill Island in Clew Bay which is north of Galway Bay. (I don't have my travel journal with me at work, so I'm not sure of the spellings.)


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

If you go to Co. Mayo there is the Foxford Woollen Mills in the town of Foxford.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in Ireland last fall...found a wonderful small yarn shop in a tiny town where we had stopped for lunch. I believe it was Cardiff and Rachel's yarn shop is right on the corner of the main road going through. She's a cutie...lots of things knit up and a great selection of yarn. I'll look for her card and pm you if I find it. Don't discount the villages... Oh and in Spiddal there is a craft village where a local spinner has set up shop. She had some great stuff! Tootsie



msgran said:


> Going to Ireland in two weeks for our 35th anniversary. Flying into and out of Dublin and doing a 10 day tour around the country. What's the weather like (usually) and where are some LYS in Dublin (or in these stops on our tour - Knock, Galway, Aran Islands, Ring of Kerry). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pfdamer (Feb 8, 2012)

My daughter and I were in Galway a few years ago and I found yarn in a department store and it was on sale! I looked back through my stuff and I think the name of the store was Anthony Ryan.
You can also Google "knitting yarn in Galway, Ireland" and find a list of shops in the larger cities.
Be sure to visit the Cliffs of Moher and the Burren near Galway and Kylemore Abbey.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

A thread appeared on this subject a while back...my experience with trying to locate yarn shops last year while in Ireland was similar to some of the other posts. A manager of a sweater shop I browsed in told me that nearly all wool is exported out of the country and that very little is available, contrary to what we Americans assume about the country. Has something to do with economic situation but also the fact that apparently knitting/crocheting as a hobby had hugely declined in the country a few years ago. I have found the same to be true in England during past visits though not as pronounced. Based on the number of KP members from the UK, maybe this has turned around of late!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

kwgold said:


> A thread appeared on this subject a while back...my experience with trying to locate yarn shops last year while in Ireland was similar to some of the other posts. A manager of a sweater shop I browsed in told me that nearly all wool is exported out of the country and that very little is available, contrary to what we Americans assume about the country. Has something to do with economic situation but also the fact that apparently knitting/crocheting as a hobby had hugely declined in the country a few years ago. I have found the same to be true in England during past visits though not as pronounced. Based on the number of KP members from the UK, maybe this has turned around of late!


I sure hope so!!! Thanks for that bit of info about the yarn industry!


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

My best friend and next door neighbour just got back last week from 3 weeks in Ireland and she said it did not rain once the entire time, the weather was good. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

All I can say is, pick me up an Aran sweater. I'm Irish and would love to have one made in Ireland.


msgran said:


> Going to Ireland in two weeks for our 35th anniversary. Flying into and out of Dublin and doing a 10 day tour around the country. What's the weather like (usually) and where are some LYS in Dublin (or in these stops on our tour - Knock, Galway, Aran Islands, Ring of Kerry). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

cevers said:


> Forgot to tell you that they don't supply washcloths. If you want to blow your hair dry, purchase a hair dryer somewhere.


We were surprised by the lack of washcloths too!

I could have purchased beautiful sweaters, but they were more than I thought I could/should spend.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

My only suggestion would be to take lots of pictures and share them when you get back. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Try, This is Knit, Powerscourt Townhouse, South William Street, Dublin. Have a great time.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Be prepared for weather in the 50s at best and then if it gets warmer, rejoice, along with the whole country. Bring a weatherproof poncho and you'll be good to go, no matter what. If someone tells you that the weather is "soft" that day, expect drizzle. Very common. Just keep going! I've been there six times between 1985 and 2001 and I agree that it is one of the most wonderful places in the world. If you get to Dingle, continue to Slea Head... it is breath taking. IMHO. Good luck finding "wool". You will be suprised to find it in the most unlikely places. If you are staying at B & Bs, ask the owners where to find yarn/wool... they should know. I am happy for you; My sister taught me how to knit on my second trip there. We had a blast searching out wool in various spots. Great memories. Have a safe trip. Slainte.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Just re-read your post...You might find yarn in some of the shops in Killarney, where you will begin your Ring of Kerry Tour. Quills Woolen Mills at the foot of the Ha'penny Bridge in Dublin should be helpful, too. 
Things sound like they've changed a great deal in the 11 yrs. since I was there, so I hope that you are successful in your search.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, one and all, for all of the advice. We leave Thursday afternoon and from the weather reports - cold and rain for the first days in Ireland. I'm writing down all the recommendations you've made - checked with the hotels where we will be staying and they do have hairdryers - altho, if it's rainy or humid I may as well forget that! Will let y'all know the results of my yarn hunts. Again, thanks for all the helpful info!!!


----------

